# What Field Point Fits Easton Axis Arrow?



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

Is it 5/16
11/32
21/64


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

According to the Easton sight ST Axis arrows:

500 & 400 spine use 17/64

340 & 300 spine use 9/32

The ST stands for Slim Tech. These are small diameter arrows.


----------



## gird04 (Nov 8, 2005)

awesome thanks


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*point size*

You may find that the 19/64's will fit better than the one you mentioned.
You do not have the selection of weights with the 19/64's but you should find the diameter a closer fit.
Charlie


----------

